# The day is here



## FearlessFreep (Oct 23, 2009)

Tomorrow I will be testing.

This is kinda an odd test as the outcome of the test will vary on performance.  On the one hand, it's just a review.  Since we're using a 'beltless' system for the adults, us adults have not reviewed in quite awhile so this is  achance to evaluate where we are.  *IF* i do really well, this will also qualify as a black belt test.

The test will be about six hours long and cover a lot of areas; physical, mental, and technical.  I can list the areas covered but...it's going to be very challenging physically (run, pullups, breaking and a lot more) and mentally (multi-attacker sparring, hundreds of techniques)

GM McMurray from House of Discipline will be there.

My younger daughter (12) will be testing formally for her black belt.  My older daughter(15) and son (17) will be testing as adults with me.


Looking forward to it


----------



## KELLYG (Oct 23, 2009)

Sounds like a big day for the family.   I think that it is wonderful that all you get to train together.   Are you more anxious over your test or your kids?  Good luck to all!


----------



## sfs982000 (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck to you all.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Oct 23, 2009)

Will do.  

KellyG, I'm not too nervous for the kids because a bit ago I sorta mentally let them free in knowing that I can help them but I cannot make them train or do the test for them.

I'm not too nervous for myself either, although I do just want to get it over with   I've reached a point where I know I either will do it or not; nothing I can do know will make me better so in a way that's freed me from the worry and the stress that comes with it.  I'm just an auto-pilot now, calm and yet excited.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 23, 2009)

Just stay focused and remember to conserve energy. You'll do great!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 23, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 24, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 1, 2009)

Well, we tested Saturday for eight hours and ran out of time so we've been testing during evening classes and some yesterday morning but we're still not quite done....

I'll post a final when it all finishes


----------



## FearlessFreep (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry, I've been out of touch for a few weeks


We finally finished up testing.  I provisionally passed in the sense that I passed  most of the technical areas except for kicking so I need to work on my kicks over the next few months and take a make up test in June to cover the areas I did not pass


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the update!  Congrats on the parts that you passed and best wishes to you on the make up!

Daniel


----------

